# Why so Quiet?



## DeathDealer (Oct 13, 2012)

With upcoming deadlines on the horizon from all the major film schools, I'm quite surprised to find so few people discussing the application process.

During past years, the application threads had been booming. Why so quiet this year? It's a bit awkward, if you ask me.


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 13, 2012)

just a little awkward 

I think it might be worth mentioning that this site has not been spread out like the past few years and those that were here either got into the places they want or have given up. I still try to mention this site whenever I can, but the bulk of people I know are either already in film school or already in the industry, therefore makes it hard for me to spread word.

Edited for grammatical failure.


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree. I'm a little disappointed. I've been reading the posts on this site for two years while I waited for my chance to apply to film schools and now that I am, no one seems to be around. Oh well, just motivation to reread past threads, I guess.


----------



## DeathDealer (Oct 13, 2012)

But still, regardless if past forums members have moved on from the forum, there should be an influx from future candidates. Perhaps, the applicant pool for film school is getting smaller?

If you do any light internet research on film schools, this site always comes up. There's so much information available here for a variety of film programs, popular or niche.


----------



## Moira (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Guys, I'm in for any discussion, I am already preparing applications. Here's what I think: the big boom won't come until a week before the deadlines at the end of November


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with Moira. What schools is everyone applying to?


----------



## Drufur (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've been getting things together as well. I'm finishing up my MA and plan on sending out apps in December. I'm applying to USC, UCLA, AFI, Chapman and LM; screenwriting mfa.


----------



## ChristopherP (Oct 14, 2012)

Greetings, all -
Sending apps to USC, UCLA and NYU.


----------



## Carving Light (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I know I've been trying to follow here, but the app process is consuming my free time, add onto that a fulltime job where I am frequently staying late to train new people, and physical therapy for a back issue...it's either this or work on the personal statements/treatments/resume etc.

That being said I do try and check at least every few days...any prospective editors applying out there?

Applying to USC, AFI, NYU and Chapman.  Loyola Marymount was on that list, but I have serious worries I won't have time to present a polished enough app to be a realistic candidate.


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention the schools I'm applying to: NYU, Columbia, UCLA and AFI, all for directing. I'm nearly done with my New York apps, but haven't seriously started my California applications and UCLA is due in two weeks! I'm kind of freaking out.

Is this everyone's first time applying?


----------



## Moira (Oct 15, 2012)

I am applying to AFI, USC, Columbia University and Columbia College, Chicago (Directing MFA). I'm nearly done with AFI and still need to finish treatments and writing samples for Columbia and USC.

I am currently working on the Visual Examples of USC and Columbia College. As I am a trained photographer, I'll go for the photostrips. My latest short film is ten minutes long and thus doesn't qualify for a visual sample video option at USC. What do you Guys do for USC?

@Drufur: Do you know Columbia College? I heard from a DoP that it is a great school (he attended it himself and now shot a major historical epic movie, so that should speak for him). It's not as expensive as the others, so I think I'll try that one in case my sholarship applications are not successful. What do you think?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Oct 15, 2012)

I am also busy with applications. Applying to Chapman, Columbia, and USC. All for producing.


----------



## Drufur (Oct 16, 2012)

Janusz Kaminski put Columbia College Chicago on the map. It's a really cool school, and I hear it is great for all aspects film, except they don't have a screenwriting MFA.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Oct 18, 2012)

It may also be that with tuition soaring, and endowments shrinking, less people are applying to grad film school this year. 2011 was a particularly nasty year for news about how much graduate students with heavy loan debts are struggling to find work of any kind once they graduate.


----------

